# Cichlids and Plecos



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

The guy at my Local fish store said he never keeps plecos with his african cichlids b/c they can be agressive twards them. Is this true? Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

BN's are best option for african cichlids, they will be perfectly fine, may nit pick but will get along, BN's are among the majority kept with african cichlids.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree, but i also say commons if the tank it big enough for one.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Anything other then bristlenoses for me have been attacked. Even my old common pleco had most of its fins ate off, but mostly the finnage in the dorsal. I only keep bristlenose and synodontis types with my Africans now.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i hear that orbital! i had my show queen pleco with the show tank, she died off not too long after being introduced. Not sure why the bn's are so well kept, i wonder if they are at peace treaty with cichlids.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't keep bristlenoses in with Africans anymore. My poor little guys got their eyes picked out. My large pleco does just fine and doesn't show any damage of any sort. He's approx 9-10".


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I believe I have common Plecos, they do get picked on some but it is not too bad. They have been in there for over a year now and seem to be fine to me.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Plecos have a well armoured plate but still get picked on by cichlids. CAE can look after themselves better as they are more aggressive like mbunas.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe, just get a breeding pair of pleco's and put them in there, maybe they will even take down a cichlid! lol


----------



## BobGTP00 (Jul 27, 2005)

I had four Plecos, about 4 inches long at the time. Came home one day and one of the Oscars had a pleco hanging out of his mouth! They were in the same tank for about a year. Guess the Oscar was a little hungry that day. Been a year since and I still have the other three. Guess he didn't like the way the one tasted. Took a couple of hours before he could swallow the whole pleco!


----------

